# Patriotic Truck ?



## ccheese (Aug 12, 2007)

Anybody ever see a truck painted like this ? This was sent to me from a
guy who lives in Rhode Island, and I think the truck is based there. It
belongs to a USMC (Ret) type.

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Aug 12, 2007)

Awesome, Charles! Reminds me of the tractor-trailer pics I posted in the Pics of Inspiration thread awhile back. The detail is magnificent!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 12, 2007)

Very cool. 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 13, 2007)

That is some serious art! Awesome!!


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Aug 13, 2007)

This probably is the most awesome "paint job" I've ever seen...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2007)

Yes very cool!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 13, 2007)

Unbelievably cool!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 13, 2007)

A friend from Rhode Island sent those pic's to me, but did anyone notice
the truck has an Ohio licence plate on the rear ?

Charles


----------



## Becca (Aug 13, 2007)

That IS an amazing paint job!! Thank you, Charles.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 13, 2007)

Some where out there is a series of pictures of a hummer painted in patriotic colors and dedicated to a womans son that was killed in Iraq along with some other marines.


----------



## mkloby (Aug 13, 2007)

What a beautiful truck. Ooh-Rah USMC!


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice shots Charles, thx for postin them up,...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 13, 2007)

nice.......


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 15, 2007)

very nice


----------

